# Found A Cure



## survivinglife (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone and God Bless You All To Find A Cure;I was diagnosed with IBS-D in the year 1997 by my GI doctor at that time. My diagnosis was re-affirmed by a GI Guru in Texas. I am writing today because my doctor discovered something that helped me and I wanted to share this with others that suffer with IBS-D. Initially in 1995, the symptoms of abdominal pain, cramps and diarrhea started alongside my menstrual cycle. It made my menstrual cycle worse. In fact, my menstrual cycle cramping and diarrhea became so bad that I was forced to stay in bed for the first few days of my cycle. Since these symptoms came with my menstrual cycle I assumed my menstrual cycle was the problem. Long story short I had to have a hysterectomy due to fibroid tumors. I thought this was the end of the problem, but NO!! I was seen by several doctors who could find nothing wrong with me. The pain, cramping and diarrhea became so bad that I was bed-ridden for nine years. A few of the doctors I saw told me to go see a psychiatrist and even gave me referrals. Well why not?? Maybe I was crazy. I was in so much pain and when you spend your days in pain with severe cramping and on the toilet, well anyway I gave in and went to the psychiatrist. He found that I was depressed but could not find a mental problem causing the IBS-D. Well that was NO SURPRISE!!!! So I began to pray because I was at my last, I was dying, I could just feel it. I lost 30 pounds in two months. I could not eat and I lived on gatorade and imodium. FINALLY, I found a new doctor. I took all of my medical records and waited as he reviewed them. I didn't expect much. But he found out through blood testing that I had ALUMINUM POISONING!! Aluminum is a HEAVY METAL POISON just like ARSENIC and MERCURY. The aluminum poisoning I had was environmental. Meaning it came from things I interacted with. I discovered this poison in processed food (cake and cornbread mixes, frozen cookie mixes..etc), silverware, cookware..and on and on... I then had to take weekly chelation treatments to get this mess out of my body. As a result of the poison I have nerve damage & memory problems. I do still suffer with depression so the poison did do unrepairable damage. Anyway, I'm on meds to help with the damage that was done while the poison was in my body. This may not be the answer for everyone but I hope it helps someone...God Bless


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Really glad that you're feeling better, Surviving It's a hopeful thing to know that if you keep trying, one day you may get so much better. Even if this isn't it for everyone, it never hurts to check. Hope it helps others too!


----------



## somewhereiniowa (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow!!! That's crazy!! Glad they found the cause! Glad you are doing better!


----------



## survivinglife (Nov 30, 2011)

somewhereiniowa said:


> Wow!!! That's crazy!! Glad they found the cause! Glad you are doing better!


----------

